# find out why my siamese fighters were dying



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

Well it turned out that the siamese fighters didn't fight. The two females died and the blue male I took a closer look and it was velvet disease. I removed the gravel , did a 100% water change and put 3 medicines and aquarium salt in the tank


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

sharkettelaw said:


> Well it turned out that the siamese fighters didn't fight. The two females died and the blue male I took a closer look and it was velvet disease. I removed the gravel , did a 100% water change and put 3 medicines and aquarium salt in the tank


Two females will fight as much as a male... and if the male feels that the female is intruding he will also fight them. It's best to keep the fish in separate tanks. 

What is the size of the tank, do you have a heater, what filter are you using, what's the ammonia,nitrite, nitrate levels of the tank?

Do you have live plants?


----------

